# Staffy breeders.



## Mr_miyagi (Jul 27, 2008)

Dose anyone know a good American staffy breeder in syd. Im looking for a nice blue and white or a fawn coloured one. Willing to spend about $700 or maybe more. 

Cheers Jay


----------



## Nekhbet (Jul 29, 2008)

www.towilla.com
www.amseraphsamstaffs.com 
www.amerykus.net 
www.amerotic.com
http://www.newbelle.com 
http://www.am-staffs.com/
http://www.astcnsw.com/
try also the Amstaff club of NSW. With the way the dog laws are you are better off getting a pedigree papered dog you can prove is not a pitty if a ranger comes to do an identification.


----------



## gozz (Jul 29, 2008)

Nekhbet said:


> www.towilla.com
> www.amseraphsamstaffs.com
> www.amerykus.net
> www.amerotic.com
> ...


 In the earlyer years some amstaff lines have pitbull lines in them so it is important to have the papers for the dog. a blue one will set you back min 1200


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks guys i put a deposit on one today.


----------



## Brother (Jul 29, 2008)

Where did you get it from? I own two amstaffs at the momment great dogs. Make sure you get pappers with them as with bsl if you don't have pappers councils can say that they are pits and have them put down.


----------



## scorps (Jul 29, 2008)

i doubt you will get a nice staffy for $700 (from a show dog point of view) we have am staffs and pups form our lines wont go for under $1500 our last pup we just purchased set us back $2000
p.s all our dogs are pedigree and purebred animals

cheers scorps


----------



## Brother (Jul 29, 2008)

Aren't you trying to sell an amstaff as well?


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah but i want a female and i have put a deposit on it already. The one i am selling was for my mate.


----------



## Brother (Jul 29, 2008)

Did you get papers with yours? Where did you get it from?


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Jul 29, 2008)

Brother said:


> Did you get papers with yours? Where did you get it from?


 
Yeah the one im buying has papers. Shes costing me $1200. Its from a guy in bontany.


----------



## Brother (Aug 2, 2008)

You got pics of your pup yet?


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 2, 2008)

mine is a blue/white she was 1200 with papers from a show family/breeder in melb. i just love them


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Aug 5, 2008)

*MY girl*

this is my blue girl she's 9 months. oh i love em..

we got her from melbourne from bloodstone amstaffs.


----------



## OU812 (Aug 5, 2008)

The best dogs !
This is mine "Kuta" she rocks!!!!
Very smart,obedient,placid and loving I could trust her with new born babies.
Congrats


----------

